# Hullo!



## Arinai (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi from Oklahoma, USA! My name is Kat or you guys can call my Arinai (my username) if you want.

A bit about myself: 

    I'm 17, and haven't trained in the martial arts since I was just a kid. I had been training in TaeKwonDo and had gotten to a green belt when my instructor (who was also coincidentally my pastor) moved. After that I never had a chance to get back into the MA. 

   Recently (as in the past few years), I've had this nagging in the back of my mind to get back into TKD. I really did enjoy doing it, and so now I am doing everything in my power to get around the obstacles that are keeping me from going back. It won't be easy, but I have the determination 

   Other than my love for MA, I am also a student, musician, amateur computer coder, artist, gamer, and animal lover. 

   I hope to see everyone around the forums!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard Kat (Arinai). There are a lot of great people here, enjoy.................


----------



## stickarts (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to MT, Kat!


----------



## MJS (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello Kat, welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ETinCYQX (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome, we have a great TKD section here


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your contributions.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to MT. Good to see someone else from the Sooner state here.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------

